# RCI platinum



## rapmarks (Oct 9, 2014)

I will be doing two combines in the next three months, and an exchange.  I am trying to find the benefits of Platinum membership.  do you get a credit when you combine?  how much? and how about when you exchange.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi

you don't get anything when exchanging. But when you combine or issue a guest certificate, you will get a 15$ credit.

The credit for combining, will not come instantly i normally see it come within a few days.

The credit for the guest certificate, comes after the vacation has been fulfilled.

/regards


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 9, 2014)

The dedicated support line and the option to establish free OGS are the best benefits for me.


----------



## Mister Sir (Oct 9, 2014)

jmpellet said:


> The dedicated support line and the option to establish free OGS are the best benefits for me.



What is "OGS" and how much does it cost to go Platinum?


----------



## bellesgirl (Oct 9, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> What is "OGS" and how much does it cost to go Platinum?



OGS is ongoing search.  Cost is $59 per year.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 9, 2014)

I like the free $25 restaurant.com certificates every month.  (I joined because of the combine savings.)

Nancy


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 10, 2014)

We take an annual ski trip to Massanutten with a large group of people. We book the accommodations (10 units this year) using RCI extra vacations. I went platinum for the $15 extra vacations rebates.


----------



## Cheapseater (Dec 31, 2014)

*Update of RCI Platinum Membership?*

Any new or additional thoughts regarding this level of membership after a little more time on the platinum level?


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 31, 2014)

Cheapseater said:


> Any new or additional thoughts regarding this level of membership after a little more time on the platinum level?


There seems to be more inventory lately.


----------



## jackio (Dec 31, 2014)

bellesgirl said:


> There seems to be more inventory lately.



I agree.  Today there is a bulk deposit for Key Largo, even Christmas weeks.


----------



## mtforeman (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm pleased with it. I make a valiant attempt to acquire the $25 restaurant.com gift certificates each month, though I probably only remember 50% of the time.  Anyway, that is $25X6 right there.  

I also combine points at least once a year.  

I have never done an ongoing search.  How much do they normally cost?  And with platinum they are free?

I guess I'm a bit of an addict....I'll just search myself every day when I'm looking for something.  

It seems you are supposed to get a "unit upgrade" if one is available, but this has never worked out for us.  

I notice under search there is a section for "priority access inventory," so I believe we get some extra options (?) though I've never booked anything strictly through that.  I notice it has some Hilton hotel room options (weekly exchange) that look nice, but not cheap in terms of TPU.  I priced out a Hilton option for DC and compared it to a week booked directly at the hotel, and the RCI trade was definitely (by far) less expensive.

So, some day when all the kiddos aren't coming along, hubs and I might enjoy one of those hotel trades also.


----------



## Elan (Jan 6, 2015)

How many concurrent OGS's can one have with Platinum?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 6, 2015)

OGS are dependent on who many deposits you have.  I believe you have to call to set up the "free" ongoing search.  Alternatively anyone can set up as many OGS as they have available deposits as long as you have the amount of one exchange fee ($209 currently) on the books.  Even if you use that credit or part of that credit the ongoing searches that you already set up will continue.


----------



## Elan (Jan 6, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> OGS are dependent on who many deposits you have.  I believe you have to call to set up the "free" ongoing search.  Alternatively anyone can set up as many OGS as they have available deposits as long as you have the amount of one exchange fee ($209 currently) on the books.  Even if you use that credit or part of that credit the ongoing searches that you already set up will continue.



  Thanks.  What about if in Points (only)?


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 7, 2015)

*RCI Platinum -- a good surprise today.*

I was a Platinum member a few years ago but didn't feel it was worth the cost for value received, so did not renew Platinum when it expired.

After seeing some positive comments -- I decided I'd look into it today. The nice surprise was that RCI now aligns the renewal date of Platinum to coincide with standard renewal date.

For me, my RCI Membership is currently paid through 08/2016 -- they allowed me to sign up for a Platinum membership that runs until 08/2015 for a fee of $34. I like that I can 'try it' again for only $34. 

I already spotted something of interest -- the Riverside Hilton in New Orleans.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 7, 2015)

I decided to renew again mainly because you can place a search without having to pay the exchange fee. We have used several restaurant.com certificates for when we travel but wish they would come to Canada so we could make better use of them. Also if you do have to call RCI there is a special number which is usually answered right away and you usually get someone who can help you.

Lynn


----------



## mdurette (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm glad this was posted - because I was looking all over yesterday on rci.com to find out the percs and I'm pretty sure they must have it hidden because none of this was mentioned, not even in the video.  After reading this I decided to dig in to the terms and conditions and finally found them!

I can see for exchanges that there is a chance of unit upgrades.   Do any of you have experience with this?   My thought is it is a nice perc, but probably doesn't happen much.

I have 3 Extra Vacations I need to purchase tomorrow (units on hold right now) All of them will need a guest cert.  

I have 2 deposits left:  one with 1 TPU and another with 2 TPUs.  No plans to combine unless I need them for a particular exchange.

My cost since prorates would be $34 to go Platinum.   Guess it would be a no brainer to do it just for the 3 extra vacations I have to buy tomorrow.

Actually, here is a question  Those 3 Extra vacations.  I have them on hold right now.  Since the hold was places when I wasn't platinum would the credits still apply if I purchased platinum tonight?   EDIT:  Called RCI, after checking the rep said no, platinum benefits would not apply to items I put on hold while under regular membership.    All well....guess that answers my question as to go platinum or not!


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 7, 2015)

mdurette said:


> I'm glad this was posted - because I was looking all over yesterday on rci.com to find out the percs and I'm pretty sure they must have it hidden because none of this was mentioned, not even in the video.  After reading this I decided to dig in to the terms and conditions and finally found them!
> 
> I can see for exchanges that there is a chance of unit upgrades.   Do any of you have experience with this?   My thought is it is a nice perc, but probably doesn't happen much.
> 
> ...


I would think the rebates should apply since you would pay tomorrow.  I did a while back so the guide may be wrong.  You will get $15 credit per EV plus $15 per GC so a total of $90 for a $34 investment. But you definitely need to be Platinum when the EV are actually used. And I believe you need to use the credit while still Platinum as well.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 7, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> OGS are dependent on who many deposits you have.  I believe you have to call to set up the "free" ongoing search.  Alternatively anyone can set up as many OGS as they have available deposits as long as you have the amount of one exchange fee ($209 currently) on the books.  Even if you use that credit or part of that credit the ongoing searches that you already set up will continue.


What is the special Platinum phone number? I can't find it on the RCI site


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 8, 2015)

jmpellet said:


> The dedicated support line and the option to establish free OGS are the best benefits for me.



What is better or different when using the Platinum phone line compared to the regular RCI number?


----------



## mdurette (Jan 8, 2015)

bellesgirl said:


> I would think the rebates should apply since you would pay tomorrow.  I did a while back so the guide may be wrong.  You will get $15 credit per EV plus $15 per GC so a total of $90 for a $34 investment. But you definitely need to be Platinum when the EV are actually used. And I believe you need to use the credit while still Platinum as well.




I just went to look at the units I have on hold and there is a note next to them that says upgrade to platinum and get a $15 rebate with every guest cert purchased.    Maybe I won't get the $15 for the actual purchase of them since they were on hold before Platinum.....but maybe I will just get the GC rebate.   What the heck.....$34, maybe I should just try anyway!


----------



## LynnW (Jan 8, 2015)

The platinum phone number is 1-866-545-7205. You just click on platinum benefits and the number is at the bottom of the page. I have only called a few times and every time the call was answered right away.

Lynn


----------



## avad88 (Jan 11, 2015)

We have been platinum members for over 2 years and joined for the free searches and rebates. I don't like the fact that I have to call a rep to initiate the free search, but I can't do it online.
We have had lot of exchanges during that time, but have never been upgraded. I think that must be for off-season weeks or something.
I can't decide whether it is worth it or not.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 12, 2015)

We got an upgrade from a 1br to a 2br in Cabo at Thanksgiving 2013.  It was probably a last minute cancellation.

We just came back from a week at the Washington Hilton, which is only available through platinum.  Got it for 18 TPU which is a good deal. So far I am pleased with platinum.

BTW - the number for RCI Platinum weeks is 866-418-6406


----------



## LynnW (Jan 12, 2015)

bellesgirl said:


> We got an upgrade from a 1br to a 2br in Cabo at Thanksgiving 2013.  It was probably a last minute cancellation.
> 
> We just came back from a week at the Washington Hilton, which is only available through platinum.  Got it for 18 TPU which is a good deal. So far I am pleased with platinum.
> 
> BTW - the number for RCI Platinum weeks is 866-418-6406



Must be a different phone number for Canada.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 13, 2015)

LynnW said:


> Must be a different phone number for Canada.



I think the other one is for RCI Platinum points members.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 14, 2015)

bellesgirl said:


> I think the other one is for RCI Platinum points members.



That's probably right because we are points members.


----------

